# livebearer tank



## Hamm35924 (Jun 13, 2005)

i've taken an intrest in livebearers, and i have a 10 gallon tank that i need to stock, there will be a betta in there, and im raising a platy fry to go in thre as well, i was going to stockthe rest of thetank with white clouds, but now i think i want mollys and platys, besides ive read they're happer in a group, even though there not schooling fish. but will they keep having fry?


----------



## amelia (Aug 11, 2005)

Of course they'll keep having fry.


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

even when theres no males lol


----------



## amelia (Aug 11, 2005)

No, they won't multiply if there are no males. However, if Hamm stocks the tank with platies and mollies of both male and female, even with they betta they will breed. I would be a bit cautious at first, though. Bettas, from my experience, will nip at bright and flowing fins. I've had bettas nip at just about every one of my livebearers except mosquito fish.


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

i mean if they mate once they will be set for like 6 months live bearers store sperm inside them


----------

